

Free social media management? Register now folks - 2908123
http://knotlink.com

======
2908123
Thanks for the inputs! Help me spread the word folks!

------
The_Sponge
This is well in line with the IndieWeb movement[1]. You'd do well to check out
one of their members' brid.gy as well.

[1] [http://indiewebcamp.com/](http://indiewebcamp.com/)

------
charford
Hey this looks like an interesting idea. FWIW, your images for facebook,
google, twitter, and yahoo are broken on this page:
[http://knotlink.com/about](http://knotlink.com/about)

